

Ask HN: Your last hour on this planet? - mouselover

(Kind of lost, looking for some guidance)<p>If today was last day on planet earth and you have to live a manual to teach your kids to achieve the success that you did what would you write?
======
cdvonstinkpot
Above all, always believe that _you_can_do_it_. Anything you set your mind to-
it may take awhile, but keep at it & believe in yourself- regardless of what
_anyone_- even so-called experts may have to say negative. When you want to go
& do something, know that others who have found success at doing something
similar, were one day as inexperienced as you might be now. Just try to learn
as much as you can- take the good & leave the bad, and have at it as best as
you can. Seek out those who can help you, surround yourself with these people-
remove negative people from your circle of influencers, and give it your best.
Actively do good, & passively fight evil. Make an effort to learn from your
mistakes, and remember- god favors someone who puts in good effort, whose
heart is in the right place. Don't let yourself get unbalanced, keep pets
around you to constantly remind you of what it is to care about
someone/something who's not you. Think about what it means to keep them happy,
& put forth great effort to have a good relationship with them, they'll always
love you, no matter if you're up or down. Be careful not to put all your faith
in one person/group of people, they have the capacity/likelyhood to turn on
you when the time is right for them. But don't be afraid to ask for help-
_everyone_ needs help at one point or another, whether they let you know it or
not. And even if you don't believe in god, pray anyway- it does something in
our minds that's good for us. Science proves it, believing in something
abstract helps our subconscious somehow that science has yet to explain. Look
for ways to be an optimist, it'll help you far more than you could imagine.
It's very hard sometimes to find the light side of darkness, but it's always
there. Even if you have to repeatedly talk to yourself in order to feel a
sliver of gratitude for something as mundane as being priveleged enough to not
live in a third world country, or a war torn region, that little feeling of
gratitude, even if you only feel it for a fraction of a second, has the power
to grow in your subconscious and carry you through tough times that will
certainly arise. If you can get in the habit of finding something to be
grateful for, your subconscious will do some invisible magic & pop up and help
you one day when you need it most. Someone like 'mouselover' will post on HN &
ask a question that forces you to remind yourself what works for you at a time
when you've almost forgotten it yourself.

~~~
taf2
About to board an airplane so +1

------
read
I don't know of such a succinct manual with practical advise (as opposed to
they air "you can do it"). I wish someone wrote one actually.

------
mc_hammer
go the gym until u feel good

~~~
megaultra
This is great advice. Thank you.

